
Why work in San Francisco as a foreign developer? - getajob
http://www.getajob.io/why-work-in-san-francisco-as-a-foreign-developer/
======
dudul
"At the time of this writing, yearly salaries of $100,000 per year for a
junior developer (with around 1 year of experience or right out of college)
are common."

Good luck living in SF with that.

"If you overhear a discussion in a restaurant, it’s very likely it’ll be about
software or a software company."

This is actually the main reason I'm so glad I don't work in SF. Seriously,
how boring is it to walk into developers everywhere?

~~~
getajob
I lived on about that amount the first year there, and it was comfortable.
Let's be honest, SF is expensive, but on $100k it's not bad. If you pay $24k
rent ($2k/mo) that's still a whole lot after taxes. And this is an entry level
salary these days.

To your other point, that's preference of course. If you're not interested in
walking into other devs, then maybe SF is not for you. But for many people
who've never been in such an environment, it can be very cool.

